# WFBattles - Online Warhammer Battle Recorder, Leagues, Campaigns & loads of stats!



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

*WFBattles - Online Warhammer Battle Recorder, Leagues, Campaigns & loads of stats!*

Inviting you to join an interactive Warhammer Fantasy Battle Recording website (it's FREE with no catches - I built it to learn how to program and for a bit of fun).

WFBattles.com (Create an account and try it out)

Main features:-


Record your battle details, notes and links & review or download them whenever you like
Compare your battlefield performance and get ranked against fellow gamers
Create leagues for up to 20 players
Join an alliance and compete in a campaign for accolades and points
Compare each army's performance against every enemy
Check out the best units, troop types and phases for all armies
Find out which armies are collected most, wanted, painted, loved and feared
Read The Book of Grudges!

*Please help me to spread the word on Facebook, Twitter, Google+ etc*


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

this looks intresting to bad I dont play fantasy.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

accidentlal doublpostage sorry.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice idea, but don't play fantasy.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

This looks great, I'll get to work on todays battle tomorrow


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

folks, please note that this is a test site so all battle details and campaign alliances will be deleted sometime next week before it goes live (but not your login/profile choices or any leagues you create).


----------



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

so, does you saying "used without permission" mean you think its legal to take all the copy written info and just use it all on your own? (i live in canada where this is a copy write violation, so im just wondering about your country.


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

ggoodd said:


> so, does you saying "used without permission" mean you think its legal to take all the copy written info and just use it all on your own? (i live in canada where this is a copy write violation, so im just wondering about your country.


Hi ggoodd, GW says you have to write used without permission. I have only used images of their army book covers and the "Warhammer" logo which I will probably be replacing with my own one anyway.

I think they're reasonable when it comes to hobby stuff providing you're not competing with them or trying to make money off them. That's certainly been the case with my blogs in the past and the unofficial army books we publicise, GW are well aware of them and they haven't moaned about it yet... yet - gulp!


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

ggoodd said:


> so, does you saying "used without permission" mean you think its legal to take all the copy written info and just use it all on your own? (i live in canada where this is a copy write violation, so im just wondering about your country.


Hi ggoodd, GW says you have to write "used without permission", if they didn't say that then they would mean you could never use anything at all. I have only used images of their army book covers and the "Warhammer" logo which I will probably be replacing with my own one anyway (see the foot of the links and credits page).

I think GW are reasonable when it comes to hobby stuff providing you're not competing with them or trying to make money off them. That's certainly been the case with my blogs in the past and the unofficial army books we publicize, GW are well aware of them and they haven't moaned about it yet... gulp!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

no there pretty tyranical when it comes to using anything they own, my advice would be make your own or ask them to grant you permission.


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

Hundreds of websites use the Warhammer logo and book covers to sell their products, I'm not making money from this unlike those companies. I have placed the disclaimers on my site very prominently, at the very top so I feel reasonably comfortable that I'm not overstepping the mark.

Like I said, I will probably change the site banner to the one in the Links and Credit's page "Sigmar's Fantasy Battles" I quite like the idea of having my own Sigmarite empire ;-)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Franz said:


> Hundreds of websites use the Warhammer logo and book covers to sell their products, I'm not making money from this unlike those companies. I have placed the disclaimers on my site very prominently, at the very top so I feel reasonably comfortable that I'm not overstepping the mark.
> 
> Like I said, I will probably change the site banner to the one in the Links and Credit's page "Sigmar's Fantasy Battles" I quite like the idea of having my own Sigmarite empire ;-)


well its up to you at the end of the day, but hey expect a huge "i told you so" when the C&D letter lands, it makes quite a thud, GW legal use some good quality stationary trust me.....


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

Quick update: several people have requested that I increase the "Add Battle" limit per member per month.

I'm considering raising it to 10 (one 6 game tourney + 1 game per week). Would this cover the number of battles you play a month ?

Thanks folks.


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

Quite a lot of enhancements, tweaks and development plans so I've blogged them all with some highlights:-

WFBattles.com update - enhancements, Warhammer stats highlights and things in development

WFBattles.com is FREE with no catches or spam - I built it for fun not money.


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

The Warhammer Fantasy Army Strengths and Weaknesses Poll has been added (Member's can vote through their "Profile" page)

I've blogged all about it here:- Battle Reporter - WHFB Army Strengths and Weaknesses


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

I've added Merry Slaughter (most enjoyable army match ups) and Chosen of the Dice Gods (luckiest winning armies) to the WFB Battlefields page [data taken from the Luck & Fun sliders on the Add Battle page]

I think the pages make quite interesting reading - it gives me a chance to show off some of the army pics too  

Vampires, Tomb Kings and Wood Elves are all quite close to the top when it comes to needing a little lady luck. Interestingly, the two top armies in the rankings (Warriors of Chaos and Dark Elves) present the favourite battle match up and it seems Lizardmen enjoy their games least, the best of which are battles against Daemons. 

Orcs and Goblins & Tomb Kings also make an appearance in the top 3 fun games which is somewhat surprising given that they are way down the list on the Army rankings page - maybe they're just happy gamers or simply enjoy the randomness of their armies - I'm thinking animosity, stupidity, fanatics, crumbling to dust and Tomb Scorpions that got lost 

More info about the Battlefields page on the Battle Reporter blog.

Page collapsed...










Bitter Rivals...










Merry Slaughter...










Chosen of the Dice Gods...


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

I've added a new section to the Hobby Choices poll results page. 

It shows which army collectors own, paint, want, love, loathe and fear each other army.

I've blogged the details with some observations here:- WFBattles - Army Collections (blogged)

And here's the WFBattles page under the "Polls" section:- Member's Army Collections


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

I have updated the Members Roster page to give people the option of excluding those members from the Win% ranking who have not posted Battle Report links or Battle Notes when they added their battles.

You have the option of setting your own qualifying criteria for Battle Notes which is set at a default of 500 characters [approx. 6 sentences] (see image below and read on) :-


 (1) Click the check box to only rank members who have posted a link or notes
 (2) Choose the number of characters written in the Battle Notes that you consider sufficient*...
...then hit <Enter> or <Tab> away from the characters text box

_* add 1500 to the characters text box if you want to exclude all battles except those with Batrep links._










Please subscribe to this thread or this one to keep abreast of developments.


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

We now have over 370 tournament battles (and 1,000+ friendlies) so I thought I'd add a filter to give visitors the option of checking out which armies perform best in tourneys or friendlies only (tourney's tend to be played by somewhat more experienced gamers and can distort the stats a bit - check out Bretonnia's position!)

WFB Army vs Army Tables










Blogged here:- Tournament vs Friendly Warhammer Fantasy Army performance


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

*WFBattles.com development has resumed - update for 21st Feb*

I've restarted development work on WFBattles.com. Here are couple of quick updates:-

I have added a filter to the Member's Roster page to allow visitors to see member Win% ranks by Tournament / Friendly or All Battles. See green ellipse in below image:-











I've added a section to the Battlefields page named Professional Mercenaries & Fun Foes. 

It shows the armies listed in order of Fun and Skill (combined) and the enemy they demonstrate the most skill* against and had the most fun battling (where the result was a win or a draw).

* skill is defined as requiring the least Luck (ie. 100 - Luck as recorded on the add Battle page)

I've blogged about it in more detail here:- Professional Mercenaries & Fun Foes


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

I've added a new section to the ArmiesVs page which shows which armies are most active against which enemies for tournaments / friendlies or all battles. You can also filter out battles which don't include batrep links or extensive battle report notes (1,000+ characters).

I've blogged about it in more detail on the Battle Reporter Blog (Warhammer Army vs Army analysis).

I've also tidied up the ArmiesVs page by hiding the notes (which can be expanded by clicking "Expand Key") and by overriding the default sort for the grid columns so that they sort from high to low eg. best performing armies to worst (which, presumably is what people are most interested in seeing at the top)

Next up, I'm adding Scenario choices (eg. Battleline, Watchtower, Blood & Glory etc) and a "Crushing Victory/Defeat" option to the Add Battle page.


----------



## Franz (May 10, 2009)

I've added a filter to the WFB Army Vs Army page which enables you to select the Battle sizes (pt values) to include in the Army vs Army, Army Matrix and Battle Count tables (see below screenshots).

It makes for quite interesting reading, the armies which do well in high points value battles are not necessarily the same as those that do well in smaller battles. For example:- High Elves, Lizardmen and Vampire Counts appear to perform somewhat better in lower points value games.

I've also added a few new army avatars to the Add Battle page, I'll be using the same avatars in a new section on the Battles page so you can see the most highly rated battle reports that you haven't read yet.


Army League table by pts value of battle...











Army Matrix summary by pts value of battle...











Battle Count by pts value....










New avatars. 

Note: If you'd like to see your mini pics on the website please message me on this forum or through Facebook (Franz Sigmar). They need to be of a similar standard to the other pics and I will credit you on Sigmar's Fantasy Battles Links & Credits page


----------

